# Anna Levesque Kayak Camp



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Outdoor Divas in Boulder will be hosting another Kayak Camp with Anna Levesque, June 14,15,&16. It's a great class and it will improve your paddling whether you're a beginner or long-time boater.

Contact Outdoor Divas in Boulder for more information. 

OutdoorDivas.com

Kim
Outdoor gear and apparel for active women at Outdoor Divas. m


----------

